# $3,130.90 worth of FREE Firenock LLC Products



## 188 Inches (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm in!!!


----------



## 2EARLEY (Jun 25, 2006)

Im in too


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*1 spot taken, 9 more to go*

One person already send in his receipts
his nocks that he will be comparing are
1) Firenock, Lumenok, and Lightning Nock

9 spots left


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Do you make them for the bohning F nock?


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

:happy1:


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*F nock from Bohning*



Rattler said:


> Do you make them for the bohning F nock


Bohning F nock is the same size as Easton G nock which is use mostly in uni-bushing system and Victory NANO shafts. The fast answer to that is NO. As a matter of fact, the 0.116" is even thinner than the 425 battery. In case you are talking about uni-bushing system, below is an extract from our FAQ
http://www.firenock.com/faqs.htm#09_2

*Will any Firenock “G” series work with Easton uni-bushing system?*
No Firenock can work properly when a Uni-Bushing is installed. All Firenock systems require multiple contact points on the inside wall of the arrow shaft. The Uni-Bushing system makes the multiple contact points impossible to achieve. If an arrow has a Uni-Bushing installed, the Uni-Bushing will need to be removed in order for the Firenock to work properly. Some people have tried to glue the circuit into the nock so that it would work in aluminum arrows, but the performance and results have been marginal at best. Thus we do not recommend that a Firenock system be installed in ANY arrow that has a Uni-Bushing system installed.

*Will any Firenock “G” series fit Easton A/C/C Pro Hunter arrows?*
Firenock "E" style nock is what is needed to fit the A/C/C Pro Hunter arrow. A/C/C Pro Hunter all have an ID of 0.227"and an OD of 0.270", 0.275", 0.280, and 0.285" for 440, 390, 340 and 300 size respectively. With the factory uni-bushing installed, it is very easy to think that a Firenock "A" style will fit as the Easton "X" nock is about the same size. This is not the case, in order for Firenock to work properly, the Firenock unit must make no less than 3 full circumference contacts with the inside wall of the arrow shaft. The presence of a Uni-bushing makes it impossible for Firenock to work properly. The circuit will fly out from the nock when shot at any object; the entire unit will also not be able spin balance inside the shaft. These are the only immediate issues that had been observed. Therefore in order to use Firenock in the A/C/C Pro Hunters, the uni-bushing must be removed. Since the uni-bushing used in the Pro-Hunter is glued in with very strong black glue, forcing it out is close to impossible, and heating the shaft will cause separating of the aluminum from the carbon layer. This leads to the only obvious solution, to cut it out. After the X nock is removed, cut the shaft at 0.375"; or 0.9" including the nock. The uni-bushing from the very tip to where it ends is ~0.325" or ~0.260" sleeve with a ~0.070" collar, and the X nock is ~0.63". Square the shaft and your ACC Pro Hunter shaft is ready to accept a Firenock "E" nock. Please note that there may be a tiny bit of polycarbonate to shave off from the shaft when you push in the Firenock "E" style nock the very first time, this is normal and part of the "E" nock's multi-diameter/size fit design.

*Will any Firenock “G” series fit Easton A/C/C 3-60/340 arrows? *
With minor modification, the Firenock "GS" series nocks will fit Easton A/C/C 3-60/340 arrows. Use a razor blade and shave off the 8 ridges on the nock cylinder. By shaving these ridges off, you will reduce the Outer Diameter (OD) of the nock to 0.2405" which would allow the Firenock to make better contact with the interior wall of the arrow shaft.

*Will any Firenock “G” series fit Easton A/C/C 3-49/390, 3-39/440 and 3-28/500 and Epic/Excel arrows? *
To fit a lighted nock inside any shaft, the presence of uni-bushing will be detrimental to the arrow flight. There one must remove the uni-bushing and fit the nock inside the arrow tubing. After the tests, we concluded that Firenock 'E' style nock can fit all the following sizes with no, or some modifications. Firenock 'E' style design is based on an oversized Firenock "A" style mould which has a cylinder of 0.2047". Now with the 12 ridges being 0.0129" high each, it can easily be shaved to fit. Size as follows:
Epic/Excel has an inside diameter of 0.232" or 5.92mm => No modification
A/C/C 3-49/390 has an inside diameter of 0.230" or 5.86mm => No modification
A/C/C 3-39/440 has an inside diameter of 0.220" or 5.56mm =>Need to shave off half of al ridges to fit 
A/C/C 3-28/500 has an inside diameter of 0.205" or 5.21mm => Shave off all ridges to form a tube of 0.2055


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*2 down 8 more to go.*

2 person already send in their receipts
his nocks that he will be comparing are
1) Firenock, Lumenok, and Lightning Nock
2) Firenock, Carbon Express:LaserEye , Allen:Shooting Star

8 spots left


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

3 person already send in their receipts 
his nocks that he will be comparing are 
1) Firenock, Lumenok, and Lightning Nock 
2) Firenock, Carbon Express:LaserEye , Allen:Shooting Star 
3) Firenock, CX LaserEye Green, Lumenok Signature Green Single 

7 spots left


----------



## bigern26 (Jul 26, 2009)

Email Sent


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*6 spots left*

4 person already send in their receipts 
The nocks that each will be comparing are:
1) Firenock, Lumenok Signature, and Lightning Nock 
2) Firenock, Carbon Express:LaserEye, Allen:Shooting Star 
3) Firenock, CX LaserEye Green, Lumenok Signature Green Single 
4) Firenock, CX LaserEye Green, Tracer Green Single 

6 spots left


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*many had contacted me*

The bottom line is that the first 10 who get me the receipts are the one who get the spots. I am wiling to go as high as 12 due to timing. If you are interested, you better get those receipts to me fast.

I do honor online receipts... that is how the first 4 got it so fast. It is much easier to e-mail that to me too.

Dorge


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*5 spots left*

5 person had already send in their receipts 

The nocks that each will be comparing are:
1) Firenock, Lumenok Signature, and Lightning Nock 
2) Firenock, Carbon Express:LaserEye, Allen:Shooting Star 
3) Firenock, CX LaserEye Green, Lumenok Signature Green Single 
4) Firenock, CX LaserEye Green, Tracer Green Single 
5) Firenock, Lumenok, Easton Orange tracer

5 spots left


----------



## bigern26 (Jul 26, 2009)

Email sent


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*4 spots left*

6 person had already send in their receipts 

The nocks that each will be comparing are:
1) Firenock, Lumenok Signature, and Lightning Nock 
2) Firenock, Carbon Express:LaserEye, Allen:Shooting Star 
3) Firenock, CX LaserEye Green, Lumenok Signature Green Single 
4) Firenock, CX LaserEye Green, Tracer Green Single 
5) Firenock, Lumenok, Easton Orange tracer
6) Firenock, Lumenok, Tracer

4 spots left


----------



## 188 Inches (Oct 9, 2007)

Check your email for receipts.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*3 spots left.*

7 person had already send in their receipts 

The nocks that each will be comparing are:
1) Firenock, Lumenok Signature, and Lightning Nock 
2) Firenock, Carbon Express:LaserEye, Allen:Shooting Star 
3) Firenock, CX LaserEye Green, Lumenok Signature Green Single 
4) Firenock, CX LaserEye Green, Tracer Green Single 
5) Firenock, Lumenok, Easton Orange tracer
6) Firenock, Lumenok, Easton tracer
7) Firenock, CX Light, GT Lumenok

3 spots left


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

8 person had already send in their receipts 

The nocks that each will be comparing are:
1) Firenock, Lumenok Signature, and Lightning Nock 
2) Firenock, Carbon Express:LaserEye, Allen:Shooting Star 
3) Firenock, CX LaserEye Green, Lumenok Signature Green Single 
4) Firenock, CX LaserEye Green, Tracer Green Single 
5) Firenock, Lumenok, Easton Orange tracer
6) Firenock, Lumenok, Easton tracer
7) Firenock, CX Light, GT Lumenok
8) Firenock, Lumenok, Tracer

2 spots left


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

2 spots left! Anyone?


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*All 10 spots are filled*

This is what each participated tester are testing and the price they paid for the other lighted nocks

1) Firenock, Lumenok Signature, and Lightning Nock (10.95+12.95)=$23.90
2) Firenock, Carbon Express:LaserEye, Allen:Shooting Star (7.99+8.99)=$16.98
3) Firenock, CX LaserEye Green, Lumenok Signature Green Single (8.95+9.49)=$18.44
4) Firenock, CX LaserEye Green, Tracer Green Single (10.99+9.99)=$21.98
5) Firenock, Lumenok, Easton Orange tracer(9.75+9.99)=$19.74
6) Firenock, Lumenok, Easton Tracer (18.00)=$18.00
7) Firenock, CX Light, Lumenok GT (9.99+10.99)=$20.98
8) Firenock, Easton S Orange, Carbon Express Green (18.98)=$18.98
9) Firenock, Lumenok, Tracer H nock (8.10+8.99)=$17.09
10) Firenock, Lumenok Super, Laser Eye(9.99+8.99)=$19.98

Thank you all for participating


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*one more.*

The 11th tester send his stuff late, but I suspected that it may happen due to timing. So I added him due to honest effort! I also have the initial of the 11 testers below. If the tester want to tell the world who you are, you are welcome to do so. The amount at the end is what is going to be reimbursed at the conclusion of the test when all is fulfilled and done!

1) WR:Firenock, Lumenok Signature, and Lightning Nock (10.95+12.95)=$23.90
2) TN:Firenock, Carbon Express:LaserEye, Allen:Shooting Star (7.99+8.99)=$16.98
3) ML:Firenock, CX LaserEye Green, Lumenok Signature Green Single (8.95+9.49)=$18.44
4) AE:Firenock, CX LaserEye Green, Tracer Green Single (10.99+9.99)=$20.98
5) DP:Firenock, Lumenok, Easton Orange tracer(9.75+9.99)=$19.94
6) ES:Firenock, Lumenok, Easton Tracer (9.00+9.00)=18.00
7) SR:Firenock, CX Light, Lumenok GT (9.99+10.99)=$20.98
8) KD:Firenock, Easton S Orange, Carbon Express Green (9.99+9.99)=18.98
9) SB:Firenock, Lumenok, Tracer H nock (8.1+8.99)=$17.09
10) CC:Firenock, Lumenok Super, Laser Eye(9.99+8.99)=$18.98
11) DC:Firenock, Tracer S, G5 S(9.99+19.99)=$29.98


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

My results from day one of testing are up:

http://archeryreport.com/reviews/lighted-nock-review/

I'll continue with updates and observations until all nocks have either died or made it through 100 shots. At the end of the review, I'll post the entire review in the evaluations forum.


----------



## bigern26 (Jul 26, 2009)

Here is the link to My review............

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=991830


I have to say I really enjoyed doing this review it gave me a chance to shoot way more than I usually do and I had alot of fun with the lighted nocks.


----------



## davecz (Aug 3, 2009)

Testing is complete, here is a link to my review. Again thanks this was a fun project

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1055345586#post1055345586


----------



## thelefty41 (Aug 1, 2006)

My testing is done and here is the link to the review. It was a fun project and a great way to break in a new string and cable set before the season starts.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=994864


----------

